# New tank fishless cycle help



## littlelarry (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,

I mentioned this in another post but thought it was better to get a new thread going!

I have a new tank with the following:
20 gallons (UK - 24 US gallons) / 30x12 inches
blue gravel - about 1-2cm
three potted plants
Fluval U3 filter

I've had it setup for around 3 days now, having added the plants last night. About 2 days after setting up the water went a cloudy grey and it remains still. I tried setting the filter to a gentler flow with no results but I'm pretty sure it's gravel dust as all the research I've done points to that.

I'm trying to get a fishless cycle going but was wondering how much fish food is necessary to get it going?

Thanks,
C


----------



## littlelarry (Dec 7, 2009)

I should mention for those who have not read my other post that I currently have the little moor in a 5 gallon tank. I know this is far from ideal. He is 3 months old (well, probably closer to 4) and I'd like to get him in the new tank as soon as possible.

In your opinion, would it be better to put him in the new tank straight away or wait until the cycle is complete? I know these are "hardy" fish and he seems to be in good health. My main concern is stunted growth. If he'd be safe during the cycle (I'm very careful about water changes and feeding) then I'd rather have him in a larger space!

Any thoughts welcome


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Typically when people do a fishless cycle, they feed the tank as if the fish they were going to put in it was actually in it. In your case, feed it as if it had a goldfish in it.

You can also get the tank to cycle much faster if you use a product like Seachem Stability or Bio Spira. Those two products contain the bacteria that is needed to cycle your tank. Stability usually works in about a week, unless your water is acidic.


----------

